# Sitzbox



## carpfreak1990 (10. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

Ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Sitzbox. Könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen. Wo ihr gute erfahrung mit gemacht habt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Gäddsax (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171136

Da wurde intensiv darüber diskutiert.


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Wenn du mal wieder auf der ecke nähe Kaltenkirchen bist, würde ich mal bei Moritz vorbei schauen da beckommst du die Große Shakespeare Brandungsbox für 49,95€.

http://www.gerlinger.de/content/images/products/69046/F1155176_01_Team_Sitzbox_Blau_Shakespeare.jpg

Es gibt mehrere zur Auswahl bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen zb die Daiwa Box usw.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Moin, 

Ok danke hab gar nicht an die suche gedacht. Werd ich gleich mal durch schauen, die von Shakespeare habe ich mir schon mal angeguckt. Die ist wohl hier am meisten vertreten an der ostsee oder täusche ich mich da. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Ja das stimmt, die Shakespeare Box sieht man nicht gerade selten bei anderen in der Brandung. 

Ich persönlich finde sie vom Preis her Top die Verarbeitung ist auch gut und halten tut sie auch.......was will man mehr.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Moin Daniel,

Ja stimmt ich bin auch nicht gerade klein kanpp 2m mit ü100kg auch kein leicht gewicht. Das mit den Halten war meine größste sorge. 

@ Gäddsax, 

Ich hab mir das ebent mal alles durch gelesen, da wird aber eingtlich nur über die Angeldomäne box, die Daiwa Box und Shakespeare Box gesprochen und über ihre schwächen.  Seit 2009 kann sich aber einiges geändert haben. Aber trotzdem Danke das du mich druaf hin gewissen hast.



gruß
Jonas


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Kann sie dir nur weiterempfehlen Kollege von mir hat die Shakespeare Box auch und er wiegt weit über 100kg *grins*, und er ist auch mit der Box zufrieden. #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Ja genau ich hi.


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ja genau ich hi.



Richtig. :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Moin Tom,

Hast du die box auch ?  Wenn sie bei dir hält dann kann ich sie ohne probleme nehmen, da dz ja ein bisschen öfters in der Brandung bist.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Bis jetzt ja aber ich sitze da aber nicht so oft drauf.
Da ich einen Stul habe.


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Vor der Post AG gab´s doch mal die Deutsche Bundespost:m
Da waren deren Transportkisten noch nicht gelb, sondern grau.
Mir hat mal vor Jahren irgendwer irgendwas in so einer Kiste mitgebracht.
Sie ist so ungefähr 45 x 30 x 25 cm groß, und aus megastabilem bruchfestem grauen Kunststoff. Vielleicht gabs dazu auch Deckel?!?!
Ich hab mir einfach einen hinmontiert, Brett mit Klavierband, mit 5 cm Hartschaum und dann Kunstleder bezogenen als Sitzfläche. 
Von einer alten Notebooktasche den Tragegurt drangebaut...
Fettich ist die Brandungsbox!!:m

Erst hatte ich befürchtet die Kiste ist zu klein, aber in der Praxis hat sie sich als optimal erwiesen. Gut zu tragen, man sitzt gut drauf, sie ist superstabil, usw.
Der Platz darin reicht mir locker aus!
Mittlerweile hab ich sie sogar auf dem Boot dabei...

Einziger Nachteil ist das sie durch die offenen Griffmulden un den nicht viel überlappenden Sitzdeckel nicht wasserdicht ist.

Wer Interesse hat muß sich nur mal umsehen, solche Kisten schwirren in total vielen unterschiedlichen Größen in etlichen Kellern und Garagen rum...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Daniel-93 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ja aber ich sitze da aber nicht so oft drauf.
> Da ich einen Stul habe.




Du hast einen Stuhl.....??? 
Du meinst wohl du hast mein Stuhl......!!!


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Ok dein Stul.


----------



## Boedchen (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Hallo, wie die meisten schon geschrieben haben hol dir die Seatbox, allerdings würde ich aus Erfahrung jedem Empfehlen sich das Rückengestell gleich mit zu bestellen, ist echtes Geld wert. Schöne Lehne und bei sehr sehr unwegsammen Gelände ein muss.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Moin,

OK ich werd mir dann die von Shakespare holen. Dann wird mein Geburtstagsgeschenk wieder bissen größer  

@ Bodo, Meinst du das Gestell von Breakaway ???  könnte mir auch noch gefallen. Dann könnte ich ja paar kleinteile mit bestellen .

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Buttman (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Hallo,
vor dem Kauf würde ich mir die von der Angeldomäne oder andere "Weiterentwicklungen" aber mal anschauen.
Eine hochtechnische Entwicklungsleistung sind alle Boxen wirklich nicht und kaum voneinander zu unterscheiden - außer in Farbe und Preis.


----------



## basslawine (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sitzbox*

Moin,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Shakespeare Box nehmen, plus Tragegestell und passendes Zubehör (der Bleihalter ist ne feine Sache) von Breakaway.
habe bei meiner leider die Verschlusslasche an einem Türrahmen abgerissen, hat aber ansonsten über Jahre klaglos alles mitgemacht.

Die Beta ist für mich von der Größe genau richtig, damit nicht jedesmal mein komplettes Geraffel mit an den Strand schleppe bzw. meine Ausrüstung auch selber noch tragen kann.

Wenn man sein ganzes Zeug in einem Gang befördern kann, sucht man sich auch mal eher eine abgelegenere stelle zum Angeln, anstatt sich wie ein Grossteil der Brandungsangler nur in Parkplatznähe herumzutreiben oder mit völlig überladenen Beach-Trollys halsbrecherisch die Klippe runterzuklabastern.
P.S.: Nichts gegen trollys, lädt nur leider zum Überladen ein und was auf dem Asphalt noch prima rollt, macht zwischen den Steinen dann keinen Spaß mehr.

gruss Marco


----------

